# Anything in St.Louis, MO?



## EmluvzWTK (Feb 4, 2014)

My mom has been trying for years to find a support group for me because she doesn't know how to help me herself. I have multiple case workers and counselors, but my mom never seems to see any progress in me. I think the same way as my mom right now. Every support group I've tried to go to says I'm too difficult or too different to be in them. I just wish some place would actually accept me. If you want to help me, you can go read my full story at http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f25/i-dont-know-what-to-do-852057/
I can say a little here if you don't feel like reading the full story. I have severe anxiety and depression, literally chew my hands, and possibly have food neophobia and aspergers. My parents got divorced when I was 7, and my great grandfather died months later. My dad moved to norway when I was 12 stating he wouldn't get my anything for my birthday, which was the week he left. I then started losing most of my friends. I take a COPE class in school, over behavioral skills and coping strategies. I only wear close that are tight, which give me multiple stomach aches and headaches. Please reply only if you want to help.


----------



## thrilla in manila (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd like to know if such groups exist in the area too. If not, I was thinking of trying to organize an informal group, would anyone be interested in attending? Just meet at a coffee shop or the like and talk or hang out doing other activities. I was hoping to do something at least monthly, though I was actually hoping for people who'd want to meet more often. If anyone wants to do that, let me know.


----------



## thrilla in manila (Jan 31, 2014)

New STL shyness group: http://www.meetup.com/St-Louis-Shyness-and-Social-Anxiety-Meetup-Group/


----------

